# 1958 col (u.s,)



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah - that was my birth year. It all went downhill after that.

... I mean, not because I was _born_ or anything ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 5, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah - that was my birth year. It all went downhill after that.
> 
> ... I mean, not because I was _born_ or anything ...



Damn Phil! You're still a kid.  My son was born in 57.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 5, 2015)

My next door neighbors built their house in 1947.  It's a nice little modest two bedroom, one bath house, about 1,000 square feet.  He worked in an office supplies store and she worked as a teller in a bank.  They paid it off by 1957.  He died last year but his 88 year old wife still lives there.  The house is now worth $340,000.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Damn Phil! You're still a kid.  My son was born in 57.



Aww, now see, you got me so upset that I need my diaper changed! 

I know, I know, I'm the baby of the group. Or at least _one_ of them ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

That's ok, you fit in nicely with us old folks!  Got an extra diaper for me sonny?


----------



## mporta (Mar 6, 2015)

Nostalgia!  Yeah, and that was  before bathroom fans, designer sunglasses, cell phones and it used to cost an arm and a leg to make a long distance telephone call!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That's ok, you fit in nicely with us old folks!  Got an extra diaper for me sonny?



Sorry, Jim - I ran out. I'm trying to figure out how to make diapers out of the Sunday _New York Times_ and some styrofoam peanuts ...


----------

